# Any interest?



## Wildman (14 Jan 2016)

When the weather allows me access to my workshop again I fancy making one of the following box joint jigs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PAcRKMTo3o
Now I know not everyone is into metalwork or have the various taps and dies required so I am thinking of knocking up a batch of the metalwork items when I make mine. By the time I source everything and post I suspect the price will be around £15 a set, so before I start thinking too much about it would anyone actually be interested.


----------



## leadhead66 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi - Wildman. I will have a set if you have any ready.
Please PM for transaction details


----------



## darkness (20 Jan 2016)

Hi i would also be interested let me know about payment details Thanks


----------



## valerian (20 Jan 2016)

I'd like to express my interest here as well. Please do email me.


----------

